#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Conversão Binario->Decimal->Hexadecimal

## crisirado

Olá,parece bem simples,mas o exercicio requer um pouco de raciocinio.Preciso fazer 6 conversões de numeros:
Binario-->Decimal
Binario-->Hexadecimal
Decimal--->Binario
Decimal-->Hexadecimal
Hexadecimal-->Decimal
Hexadecimal--->Binario

Regras:
*Não pode ser usado vetores tanto de numero como de caracteres;
*Não pode ser usada funçoes prontas
*Não pode usado estruturas complexas,somente FOR,WHILE, DO WHILE,IF,ELSE

----------


## xstefanox

Tu tem que desenvolver isso em que linguagem?

----------


## crisirado

[b]Tem que desenvolver em C ou C++.

----------


## xstefanox

Se você for desenvolver em C, tu pode converter qualquer inteiro para hexadecimal e octal utilizando máscaras, assim:



```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
 
main()
{
int numero=10;
 
printf("Numero em hexa e' %x, ja' em octal fica %o",numero,numero);
 
}
```

 
Entretanto, pra explicar o lance da conversão, eu vou ter que escrever uma aula de métodos númericos pra ti. Como eu estou com preguiça e eu sou a favor de que você leia um pouco, eu vou jogar o algoritmo e tu que se lasque pra entender. Eu usei vetor:



```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
 
main()
{
   int i,binario[100],numero;
 
 
   printf("Digite o numero que deseja converter: ");
   scanf("%d",&numero);
   i=-1;
   while(numero!=0)
   {
      i++;
      binario[i] = numero % 2;
      numero = numero / 2;
   }
 
   while(i >= 0)
   {
      printf("%d",binario[i]);
      i--;
   }
   printf("\n");
   system("PAUSE");
   return 0;
}
```

----------

